# Swollen Lip



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

My Toggs left lip swelled up on Wedesday. I looked him over really good, inside and out of his mouth and couldn't see the cause, I also thought he may be breathing a little hard through his nose but not sure if he was just doing that beacuse I had him in a head lock. No discharge though. Thought maybe he was stung or bit and gave him benadryl. Got home today and no improovement, his nose was plugged with big black dry buggers and he was having a little trouble breathing through his nose. I pulled them and his breathing seemed normal. Looked the lip over again and no sign of the cause. Top left lip hot, swollen and he started to have a little clear discharge out of his nose. He's eating, drinking, peeing, pooping and seems fine otherwise. No eye discharge. I'm thinking an abscess and I should start him on penicillin? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think you were on the right path from the start. Bee or spider would be my guess.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

In that case, does the swelling usually go down on it's own, or is medication needed?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A few days and it should go down noticeably


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I'll give it a little more time and see how he looks buy the end of the day.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, the swelling is almost gone as of tonight. Glad I didn't jump the gun on starting antibiotics. Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

great to hear. I was starting to worry myself. Thinking if it was a poisonous spider, it might start getting bad. So most likely a bee. Just glad it wasnt me, Id of swelled up for a week and hurt the entire time.


----------

